# First swarm trap catch



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

Yay! Free bees! Good Job!


----------



## Tazcan (Mar 25, 2012)

SWEET!:applause:


----------



## Rummelsdorf (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures! They help getting a better understanding of how and where swarm traps should be positioned... Is the opening facing west?


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, since you mentioned it the opening was facing west, I never intended it to it just worked out that way....


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Big woo hoo for W 88
cool box,,,,,simple,,,like the use of eletion sign material for the roof


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Can I hijack this thread for a moment?

I placed a bait hive out on a property of a farmer I know the other day.

Is this setup any more-or-less dangerous than anything else?

Someone suggested I would have problems getting it down if a swarm took up residence. He suggested a pulley system to get it down. I'm not denying that may be the case - but aren't most other bait hives about this high in a tree and need ladders to retrieve without pulley systems?


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

It is less dangerous coming down, than going up IMO


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Rick 1456 said:


> It is less dangerous coming down, than going up IMO


Well, with a swarm inside, I can understand it being a bit heavier, but not enough to be THAT big of a deal, right?

I must admit it would not be a pleasant situation to fall off a ladder with a bait hive full of angry bees. The injuries would be legion.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

What I do is strap, tape everything!!!!!! Prepare for the worst. Full bee suit or whatever you wear for an angry hive. The bees are not very forgiving in an accident situation. Better to have and not need, then to need and not have. Saved my hiney more than once.
Have fun!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Rick, please explain the strap and how you use it.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Just tie down straps. Across the top front and back to secure the top. Rachet or what ever. I'll run electricians tape sometimes. I tape the screen edges over the entrance if it looks flimsy,,and, I'll staple the ends of the tape to make sure nothing come loose. An un even top can be no fun. Check to be sure. Swarm boxes are usually cobbled and after sitting a while, they warp. Just saying


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

In the first pictures of the bait box there is a nail across the entrance, would someone explain why it is there?? ( I know it is holding something.


----------



## wheeler88 (Mar 6, 2011)

The nail is to keep the birds out....


----------

